# ECU Tuning help!



## R8TT (Apr 20, 2014)

[SUB][/SUB] Hello, im 16 years old i want to start to get into the ecu tuning and get deeper into euro cars. Im looking forward for someone to help me, how to get the right tools to tune ecu. I been looking online they gave me a lot of tools but i don't know which one's are the best or easy to work with. Can you help what tools are right and show me what programs i need. Thanks - Juan


----------



## cgj_mk666 (Mar 12, 2017)

Honestly, if you want easy you should look into the JDM scene. VW/Audi is pretty notorious for being an “off the shelf” tune scene. With that said, get vag com and buy the Eurodyne tuning suite if you want to tune VAG cars.


----------



## HPTuners (Oct 15, 2018)

*HP Tuners*

Hello, we have recently added a lot of support for Audi onto our platform and plan on adding more in the future. If you would like to learn more about our platform please send me a direct message and I can direct you to some helpful resources for beginners.


----------

